# Any Shimano Stella users here?



## germag (Feb 29, 2012)

I've been using Shimano Sustain reels almost exclusively (except for a couple of Stradics). I've gotten very good service out of them...they are excellent reels.

Now I'm looking at buying a new reel and rod, and was considering maybe upgrading this time to a Stella 3000FE, but I gotta ask...is the Stella really _worth_ the additional $400? What is it that makes that much difference? I don't mind paying if the additional quality is there, but I don't want to be throwing $400 down the drain either.

BTW...they are used mostly for inshore...redfish and speckled trout fishing.....mono backing, braid main line, fluoro or mono leader.


----------



## wharfrat (Mar 1, 2012)

I've used Stella's and Sustains. They are awesome. BUT, I have backed down to the Saro's at 100-120 bucks. My philosophy being 3 or 4 Saro's will outlast one Sustain. Shimano also makes decent reels in the 50-100.00 class which would allow you to buy 4-8 reels instead of one. Heck, then you can just chunk them when they get sticky. All that being said, if I had 400 bucks for a Sustain and reely was bent on quality, I would get 2 Stradic C14's, which I also own, and love.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 1, 2012)

Have Stella and Sustains.
Not really, the sustain is an awesome reel. Id buy 2 of them to 1 stella for the price diff.


----------



## germag (Mar 1, 2012)

Wild Turkey said:


> Have Stella and Sustains.
> Not really, the sustain is an awesome reel. Id buy 2 of them to 1 stella for the price diff.



Thanks. Yeah, that's what I've been thinking too....I don't need 2 new reels, so I'll probably just buy one more Sustain for half the price.


----------



## germag (Mar 1, 2012)

wharfrat said:


> I've used Stella's and Sustains. They are awesome. BUT, I have backed down to the Saro's at 100-120 bucks. My philosophy being 3 or 4 Saro's will outlast one Sustain. Shimano also makes decent reels in the 50-100.00 class which would allow you to buy 4-8 reels instead of one. Heck, then you can just chunk them when they get sticky. All that being said, if I had 400 bucks for a Sustain and reely was bent on quality, I would get 2 Stradic C14's, which I also own, and love.



Yeah, I love my Stradics too, but the Sustains really are quite a bit better. The Stradics definitely get some use, though. I had a Saros but I just wasn't really happy with it. I gave it to my son. I'm not even sure they still make the Saros.

In the lower price tier Shimano reels, I think the Symetre is probably the most bang for the buck.


----------



## Rodsmith (Mar 1, 2012)

germag said:


> I've been using Shimano Sustain reels almost exclusively (except for a couple of Stradics). I've gotten very good service out of them...they are excellent reels.
> 
> Now I'm looking at buying a new reel and rod, and was considering maybe upgrading this time to a Stella 3000FE, but I gotta ask...is the Stella really _worth_ the additional $400? What is it that makes that much difference? I don't mind paying if the additional quality is there, but I don't want to be throwing $400 down the drain either.
> 
> BTW...they are used mostly for inshore...redfish and speckled trout fishing.....mono backing, braid main line, fluoro or mono leader.



I've fished a stradic 2500fi for 4 straight seasons with just a yearly oiling with no problems at all. Had a Ci 4 just over a year...no problems either. I would have to agree with wharfrat,a couple of good reels and maybe spend the extra money on a really nice rod....I may know a guy....


----------



## germag (Mar 2, 2012)

Rodsmith said:


> I've fished a stradic 2500fi for 4 straight seasons with just a yearly oiling with no problems at all. Had a Ci 4 just over a year...no problems either. I would have to agree with wharfrat,a couple of good reels and maybe spend the extra money on a really nice rod....I may know a guy....



Speaking of which.....what would be your recommendation for a custom inshore rod for a 4000 sized reel like a Sustain 4000 FE...braided line...redfish and speckled trout...sort of a multi-purpose artificials and live bait? I've been using Shimano Teramar for inshore.


----------



## BCAPES (Mar 2, 2012)

*For Braided Line....*

You cannot beat the Skeet Reese yellow bass rods.  The guide inserts are Zirc Oxide and hold up to braid very well.  Nice price too!

I would get the Shakey Head/Senko spinning rod for what you are doing Inshore.  They will not break and have good backbone.

I caught sharks in the surf on mine up to 25 lbs and they held up nicely.  

I know they aree not advertised as Inshore rods but they work.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 2, 2012)

not sure if y'all have tried them and not trying to go off topic but I love the Daiwa whisker SS Tournament Spinning Reels


----------



## Rodsmith (Mar 2, 2012)

germag said:


> Speaking of which.....what would be your recommendation for a custom inshore rod for a 4000 sized reel like a Sustain 4000 FE...braided line...redfish and speckled trout...sort of a multi-purpose artificials and live bait? I've been using Shimano Teramar for inshore.



My personal favorites are the 7' Med. power Fast tip St.Croix SCII inshore, they are branded "Tidemaster" in the stores, and the SCIII (Avid series) I have fished these rods for many years and they are still going strong. Either of these blanks, coupled with a fuji concept guide system, with black stainless(also available in solid titanium!) frames and alconite or perhaps SiC rings,and a premium cork grip and seat set-up will provide you with braid resistant and corrosion resistant performance for many years to come. Either of these is a great "all around" choice for inshore, and top notch in quality(still proudly made in the USA)


----------



## germag (Mar 2, 2012)

Rodsmith said:


> My personal favorites are the 7' Med. power Fast tip St.Croix SCII inshore, they are branded "Tidemaster" in the stores, and the SCIII (Avid series) I have fished these rods for many years and they are still going strong. Either of these blanks, coupled with a fuji concept guide system, with black stainless(also available in solid titanium!) frames and alconite or perhaps SiC rings,and a premium cork grip and seat set-up will provide you with braid resistant and corrosion resistant performance for many years to come. Either of these is a great "all around" choice for inshore, and top notch in quality(still proudly made in the USA)



PM sent...we probably should take this business offline now lest we run afoul of forum rules....

Thanks!


----------



## germag (Mar 3, 2012)

nickel back said:


> not sure if y'all have tried them and not trying to go off topic but I love the Daiwa whisker SS Tournament Spinning Reels



Yeah, Diawa makes a great reel from all I've heard....but I'm just a dyed-in-the-wool Shimano guy. I imagine Diawa is just as good as Shimano, but it's a matter of what you're comfortable with, I guess....if I'm looking at spending $300+ on a reel and I have a Diawa and a Shimano in front of me, I'm going to take the Shimano for my money only because I know the reels and I know what I'm getting and I'm comfortable with them. I really like the features and performance of the higher end Shimanos. If we were talking about $100 I'd be more likely to chance it, but then I wouldn't be comparing the same quality level of reel. I have a buddy that is a Diawa man and has some nice stuff....maybe one of these days I should borrow one of his rigs and try it....I can't see it really swaying me from my Shimano reels, though. It's the same for me with everything.....vehicles (Chevy or Toyota), rifles (mostly Remington), ATVs (Honda), boat motors (Yamaha)...I find something that works and I'm comfortable with it and very resistant to change.


----------



## sentrysam (Mar 3, 2012)

*shimano*

I own several Shimano;s,several are the FX 4000,at $29 and have been useing them for the better part of 20 something years,think i got my monies worth out of them already .I bought 4 of the Spirex  ( quick cast)elcheapos also at $59 and really like them ,just clean regular and they're purty darn good reels .Have one Soros ,just finished cleaning it ,what I'm getting at is ,to me Shimano is one of the better products thats out there for we seekers of fishes,just can't see paying BOOKOO bucks for something thats gonna be dropped overboard or sat on by my fat buns.The FX's are cheap but they do last (my wife like them cause they're light)and she doesn't like to catch fish over 2 pounds anyway.


----------



## germag (Mar 4, 2012)

I went ahead and just ordered another Sustain 4000fe. They are a little cheaper now because the fg came out. I don't really like the looks of the fg as well as I do the fe. I mean, I typically go for function over form, but in this case, the fe is about $100 cheaper than it was last time I looked (about $250)...the fg is about the same price the fe was before (about $350).The fe looks better and probably performs the same....

The Sustain is such a good reel that I just can't imagine the Stella being $400 better....and if it is, the difference is so far beyond my capabilities that I'll never notice it anyway. Heck, the Sustain performs beyond my abilities.


----------



## oldenred (Mar 14, 2012)

Stellas are great reels if you target large fish such as tuna. It is the only spinning reel I would use on large fish over 80lbs. Other than that though I would buy other reels for smaller fish that won't burn up your reel. However, if you are looking to go really light tackle on fish that put up a good fight I wouldn't choose anything else.


----------



## germag (Mar 14, 2012)

oldenred said:


> Stellas are great reels if you target large fish such as tuna. It is the only spinning reel I would use on large fish over 80lbs. Other than that though I would buy other reels for smaller fish that won't burn up your reel. However, if you are looking to go really light tackle on fish that put up a good fight I wouldn't choose anything else.



Yep.I think that's exactly where the Stella would earn the extra $400. Since I don't do that kind of fishing, I don't think I'd get the value out of it, so I bought another Sustain instead.


----------



## germag (Mar 21, 2012)

Rodsmith said:


> My personal favorites are the 7' Med. power Fast tip St.Croix SCII inshore, they are branded "Tidemaster" in the stores, and the SCIII (Avid series) I have fished these rods for many years and they are still going strong. Either of these blanks, coupled with a fuji concept guide system, with black stainless(also available in solid titanium!) frames and alconite or perhaps SiC rings,and a premium cork grip and seat set-up will provide you with braid resistant and corrosion resistant performance for many years to come. Either of these is a great "all around" choice for inshore, and top notch in quality(still proudly made in the USA)



I got my new rod from Rodsmith today. Guys, this thing is beautiful! Top-notch worksmanship throughout and the price was very reasonable for a handmade custom rod. Next time you're looking for a high quality rod, do yourselves a favor and get in touch with Rodsmith. You won't regret it.


----------



## Rodsmith (Mar 21, 2012)

Glad you like it sir! Hope you enjoy it, and thanks for the kind words. Let me know how she fishes for you.


----------



## Lead Poison (May 18, 2012)

You guys fish more than I do but, in all the reading and research I've done on the internet comparing different 4000 size spinners, I always get the impression that the Shimano Spheros is extremely hard to beat for overall value. 

It may actually be the best when you consider the fact that they only cost $109! They are MUCH cheaper than many others; however, they have almost universal praise from a lot of experienced fishermen.


----------



## gulpjuice (May 18, 2012)

Just bought 2 siennas.....they feel mighty smooth for $25. I wouldnt spend more than a 100 bucks on an inshore reel unless i had a money tree out back. Could have bought 4 for 100 bucks and i bet they last me 5 years or more of heavy use. I have some of my dads ancient fx4000 too hes handed down after abuse and they will still catch a fish.  Shimano is they way to go for sure


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 18, 2012)

I havent been impressed with the lower priced shimano rods. Tips break too easily.
I like the St Croix and some of the others in 120 dollar range better.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 18, 2012)

I love stellas for the type of fishing I do.  They can put the smoke on a fish better than most conventional reels out there, the 10k, 18k and 20k can all go over 50lbs drag and HOLD UP to that kind of strain, I have pulled large grouper out of the rocks when folks were getting holed with 4/0s and 6/0s.  They hold up to AJs over 100lbs, bluefin and yellowfin tuna time and time again.  Matched with a high quality jigging or popping rod they can handle just about ANY fish you hook, they have now caught gaint BFT with them.  I jig and throw poppers for tuna, snapper, ajs, grouper and one day I hope to fish for GT.  I don't even know how many sustains, sargasos, saltist and penns I have seen literally fall apart, lock up or break at the rod when fighting tuna or monster ajs. The only other spinning reel for the type of fishing I like to do that I would use is the Diawa Saltiga or Dogfight (they have drags in excess of 60 lbs).

For rods I use jigging master, hots, smith, black hole, JPRcustom or OTI (to name some of the rods I use or have used) for all of my jigging or popping, they are made for the stress and the style of fishing.  I can catch ajs long after everyone else on the boat is worn out with my tackle just  because it is easier to fight them on a higher drag with rods made for jigging that are parobolic and have the back bone but weigh less than half of what others are using (caught and released 15 aj in the 28 to 35 inch range the first sat of May).  Check out the jigging and popping forums for reel against reel reviews and the same for the rods.

With all the above being said, if you are not targeting tuna, large ajs, or other fish of that nature, you really don't need the stella, which by the way is catching more and more marlin too, I just watched a video of a guy catching about a 300 lb black marlin on a stella in the indian ocean.  Stellas are made to fish braid and originally for jigging. The old FAs have an almost 7:1 gear ratio yet they have the power to fight large fish.  I love them but they are no where near necessary for everyday saltwater fishing.

I just reread your post, no you don't need to spend the money on a stella especially for trout, redfish and such.


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 18, 2012)

sentrysam said:


> The FX's are cheap but they do last (my wife like them cause they're light)and she doesn't like to catch fish over 2 pounds anyway.



you never catch them over 2lbs either....


----------

